# سؤال في مجال gsm



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اود ان اطرح على حضرتكم سؤال في gsm
لعلكم ان تفيدوني فيه.....
السؤال 
لو افترضنا ان لدينا شركة جوال قد استعملت 12 قناة اي لكل خلية اربع قنوات و حيث لدينا 3 خلايا فيكون لدينا 12 قناة ........ساعرض الخلايا و ارقام القنواتكالتالي
الخلية الاولى ....113و116و119و122
الخلية الثانية.....114و117و120و123
الخلية الثالثة .....115و118و121و124
حيث النظام المتبع هو e-gsm900
اي ان 
uplink ..... 880 -915 mhz
downlink ......925-960mhz
السؤال هو......
هل هناك مسمى يكون لكل خلية تردد حامل واحد مثال
ان للخلية الاولى 101 mhz
الثانية 103 mhz
الثالثة 107 mhz
و كيف يتم حسابها
هل عملية تكرار التردد تكون بتكرار تردد الحامل المعبر عليه سابقا
ارجو التوضيح مع ارفاق اوراق علمية لهذا الامر او كتاب يشرح هذه الجزئية


----------



## Abo Jamaal (10 يناير 2012)

*كيفية حساب التردد لقنوات الgsm*

الاخت العزيزه هذه هي معادلات لحساب التردد لاي قناة في GSM_900 
واي سؤال يخطر في بالك في GSM او غيره في مجال الاتصالات فلا تترددي ابدا

F_uplink= 890 +0.2*n
حيث n هي رقم القناة
F_dowlink= F_uplink + 45MHz


----------



## Abo Jamaal (10 يناير 2012)

*Gsm frq*

you can find the FRQ dist. in the attached Image


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (11 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي
لكني لم اقصد حساب تردد القناة
بل اقصد ان لكل خلية لها تردد حامل كما قلت في سؤالي 
مثلا للخلية الاولى التي تحتوي على اربع قنوات لها تردد حامل هو 101 mhz
كيف تم اخراج هذا التردد و ماذا يعني 
و من هو التردد الذي يتم عمل له تكرار
التردد الحامل ام اي تردد


----------



## Abo Jamaal (11 يناير 2012)

*Tdma, fdma*

Dear, 
any cells in GSM Contains one TRx or more this we name the Configuration
for Example when we have one cell contain 5 TRX's, the configuration of this cell = 5 TRX = 5 cariers, TRX =Catrier, so any cell it can have many carier one of this carier contains the BCCH Channel and other carier contains the TCH channels and SDCCH.
يعني كل خليه قد تحتوي على Carier او اكثر وكل Carier نقدر نعمل تكرار ونعيد استخدامه في خليه ثانيه وللعلم كل Carier =TRX أله 
7Time Slotes = 7 Channels
كل 7 قنوات نحملها على نفس ال Carier بتقنيه تسمى Frame المتزامن باستخدام تقنية TDMA, FDMA


----------



## Abo Jamaal (11 يناير 2012)

*attached Images*

You Cane see the Attached Images
انشا الله اكون فهمت سؤالك واقدرت اجيب على سؤالك وافيدك اختي الغاليه واذا الفكره لسا ماوصلت لي او لك ارجو ان لا تستحي ابدا اسألي الف مره ومره مافي مشكله ابدا


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (12 يناير 2012)

يا ريت تفهمني
انا قلت لك ان لدي محطة جوال
يتم فيها التوصيف ثلاثة خلايا
كل خلية فيها اربع قنوات و اعلم لكل قناة لها carrier
يوجد في المخطط الذي بين يدي تررد حامل لكل خلية اما
يقصد فيه رقم التردد الحامل او يقصد فيه قيمة التردد


----------



## Abo Jamaal (14 يناير 2012)

*ياباش مهندسه*

هل بالامكان ان ترسلي الي المخطط عشان اقدر افيدك اكثر 
[email protected]


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (19 يناير 2012)

قد ارسلت اليك اخي الكريم
المخطط
عبر الايميل


----------

